# Has anyone worked for Precyse?



## jojo2922 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am interviewing for Precyse this week and wanted to get some opinions on how they are to work for. Do you ever have downtime and are out of work? I've been in my current job with a hospital for 9 years and I'm a little nervous to leave and work for a contract coding company. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## dkaz1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi there:

I've been working for Precyse for nearly two years remotely.  I have not had a lack of work (barring a couple of hours).

They are a very professional upfront company--I've had two different managers due to a shift in staffing.  You are trained well for your responsibilities for the client company and you have good support from your manager or team lead.

The benefits are great, you may have to work a major holiday, but you have options that your manager can go over with you.

They have a excellent resource for online CEU education which is free to employees and can be accessed anytime.

This reply may be past your interview date; but I do hope you got a good vibe after your interview.

Best of Luck

Deb K.


----------



## jojo2922 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you for your reply Deb. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## NIEVESM (May 4, 2015)

Hi Deb K,
I was reading a little about this company and I'm interest in apply with them, I have work for the same company for 10 years coding E/M but feel the challenge of working from home, could you share some tips and how was you interview process? What's smart question to ask then? you help would be very appreciate Thanks


----------

